# Crazy Tegu!!!



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys, my B&W tegu is going crazy in her cage, she constantly tries and wanting to get out by jumping up on the door and trying to climb up then she sometimes jumps on the uvb light fixture and the uvb light. Im just scared one day shes gonna break the light and hurt herself or hurt herself by trying get out cause she goes insane on trying to get out. 

Does anyone know why shes doing this? Could it be cause its to hot or humid? 
Another thing i was thinking it might be was the substrate, i use pink flamingo. 

I hope you guys could help me it would help a lot cause this problem has been going on for a while now and i'm concern. 

Thanks


----------



## reptastic (Apr 10, 2012)

My female had this problem and really banged herself up, temps were on point so I couldn't find the culprit, once I got her a bigger hide she just quit, not sure if this could be your case but its good to check the enclosure through out to see what's the problem


----------



## james.w (Apr 10, 2012)

What size enclosure is she in? How long is she? What are the temps and humidity?


----------



## tresh (Apr 15, 2012)

I had this problem for a long time. Had the temps right, had a big cage, tried about a billion things to get her to stop. 

Eventually, I gave up, and now she is free-range apartment roaming tegu. Other than dealing with stinky crap on the floor, she's doing fine, her nose is healing wonderfully from her banging it on her cage, and yeah...it works for her.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 15, 2012)

Try a big hide box. Worked with mine right away.


----------



## karel (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi I have the same problem ,and mine is in a 9 foot by 4 foot viv ,certainly cant get him a larger one , I will try a huge hide box.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the same thing with my extreme male. He was climbing the door and dumping the water bowl over all the time, just going nuts. his tank was getting too small and he just want to roam. When we finaly biuld a bigger enclosure he stop and only time he climbs his door now is to come out and roam or he wants out to poop.. They really dont like pooping in there homes.. it stinks..


----------



## karel (Jun 20, 2012)

Unfortunately I cant build a bigger viv , 9 by four is the largest we can go to .


----------

